# some easy weight GAIN diets..



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Weight Gain Diet Plan - Approx 2800 Calories per Day

Day 1

Breakfast

1 cup granola

2 tbsp chopped nuts

2 tbsp raisins

1 banana

1 cup whole milk

1/2 cup orange juice

Snack

Thick slice whole wheat toast

1 tbsp peanut butter

Lunch

1/2 avocado, sliced

3 oz can tuna in oil, drained

2 sliced tomatoes

handful olives

Mixed salad leaves

2 tsp olive oil

tbsp sesame seeds

Method: Put the salad leaves in a bowl, top with the avocado, tuna and tomatoes. Sprinkle olives over, then drizzle oil on top and sprinkle with the seeds.

Snack

1/2 cup whole milk

Slice pound (fruit) cake

Dinner

5 oz skinless, boneless chicken breast

2 cups mixed sliced vegetables (like peppers, mushrooms, onions, carrots)

1/4 cup chicken broth

1/2 cup canned chickpeas (drained)

1/2 cup chopped tomatoes

1 cup cooked (5 tbsp uncooked) brown rice

Method: Cut chicken into chunks, put in casserole dish with the remaining ingredients (except rice), and cook in a moderate oven for about 30 minutes. Serve over rice. (a similar big meal is adequate)

Snack

Bowl fresh fruit

Scoop ice-cream

supper: Try a weight gain shake, have some milk etc

Weight Gain Diet Plan - Approx 2800 Calories per Day

Day 2

Breakfast

2 eggs

1 tbsp milk

1 tsp butter

1 sliced tomato

2 slices whole wheat bread

2 tsp butter

2 tsp jelly

Method: Beat the eggs and scramble with 1 tsp butter and the milk. Toast both slices bread. Spread with the remaining butter. Serve the eggs with the tomato on one slice. Serve the other with jelly.

Snack

8 oz full fat yogurt

1 sliced banana

Lunch

10 oz potato

7 oz can chili beans

1 oz grated low-fat cheese

1 cup whole milk

1 apple

Method: Bake the potato, split and serve with the heated beans, topped with the cheese.

Snack

Handful mixed nuts and seeds

1 cup vegetable or fruit juice

Dinner

6 oz salmon filet

1 tbsp full fat mayo

1 medium-size sweet potato

2 cups any vegetables

Method: Broil the salmon and serve with the cooked sweet potato and vegetables.

Snack

1 cup hot chocolate

2 cookies

Continue with this kind of healthy weight gain diet for as long as required.

Please make sure you combine this diet with regular exercise.

2800 calories will not be enough for most people to gain weight, but you can improvise upon this!

Throw other items in a couple of weight gain drinks and you can meet the 3300+ easy!!!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hehe, wish i could gain weight on 2800 cals per day... those were the days. lol


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

I am currently cutting on 2,800 cals per day.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey mate after looking at that diet you will need more protein in almost every one of those meals.

The first meal has way too many carbs in it for me. I would have to drop the bananna and raisins and eat like 2 burger patties with that.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

2800 calories will not be enough for most people to gain weight, but you can improvise upon this!

Throw other items in a couple of weight gain drinks and you can meet the 3300+ easy!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

the granola is absloutly jammed full of protein, along with some peaniut butter, can of tuna at lunch, cant fit much more in unless your eating 5oz of lean ground beef what winger posted a while ago.

remember also you guys have gained well already, but for starter "skinny guys", surely this would be a firm basic diet that could be worked and improved upon?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tell me if this is a good ratio of carbs to protein. Granola is mainly Grains and this is not high in protein. It has over 4 times the carbs as protein. You could eat a can of tuna in with that to make the ratio more even. Then throw a bannana and raisins (high gylcemic foods) in with that and your ratios would be way out of whack. Peanut butter is mostly fat 2 tbsp (32 grams) 15 grams fat, 7 grams carbs and 8 grams of protein. Mostly fat there.

1 gram of fat = 9 calories

1 gram of carbohydrates = 4 caloiries

1 gram of protein = 4 calories.

So not only are the grams twice as high for the fat but the amount of calories is over double that so this is over 4 times the fat as protein in calories in peanut butter.

Please read the labels better, by law they have to post them.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

okay your right there hacks, but if people want to gain weight surely they need high amounts of fat and calories, wihtout these how would they gain at all? The rest of the diet makes the protein and fats up, ive put potatoes, nuts, beans,milk, eggs, meat and plenty of it to make the protein back up again, + potential protein shakes and weight gain shakes??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Weight gain shakes only make me have gas and dont use those. I like to eat and prepare my meals.

Well buddy, potato's dont have much if any protein. No fat either. Just carbs.

Silentbob said it best. It is all about percentages of total calories. Me personally, I like the 40-30-30 method the best.

That is 40 percent of total calories come from carbohydrates.

30 percent comes from protein

30 percent comes from fat.

This is all based on your requirement for the amount of protein you need to supplement your lean muscle mass. Activity level plays a part in this one. The more active (gym, running, etc.) you are the higher the requirement for protein along with the more muscle you have the more protein you need.

All the percentages are based around the total protein requirement.

Now you want to gain weight then raise the percentages (all). Want to lose lower the total calories following the 40-30-30 method.

Or many people gain weight by doing like 50-30-20 or even lose weight by doing something like this 25-50-25 Carbs first, proteins, fats.

This can work well for alot of people.

But if you want to lose weight you can just eat foods that are low on the glycemic index and if you want to gain then eat foods that are high on the glycemic index as well.

Or just go back to the basics of eating more calories then you burn and you will gain weight or eating less calories than you burn and you will lose weight as well.

But the body is smart so there has to be a cheat day in there to confuse the body.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i wouldnt mind that diet....i can't afford it tho cos i'm poor


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok hacks, although i have considered the ratio in my diet, i dont really think i have realised the importance of it..... I mean i eat calorie dense food all the time now, never eat anything else. Will i have to consider the ratio to keep gaining in the long run??? i have started to gain that i am really pleased about, i posted my diet somewhere let me try and find it.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the ratio is all hinged around your protein requirement. Remember all guys are diffrent and what might work for some might not work for others. Some people are naturally lean or even skinny and some are bigger even fat.

Personally the ratio above is more for the person that is not skinny. Dont get me wrong, it you eat the ratio above you will have to possibley eat more food. But I can tell by the diet that you originally posted that it was short in the protein department. I would not go for the weight gain stuff as you will be just adding more empty calories. If you want to eat then eat quality foods that might be higher in the clycemic index. I can see that you have a good connection with diffrent varities of foods and this is a good thing. But I feel that you should replace some of the foods there with a protein. Steak, fish, chicken that the primary part of that food being protein.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I so eat protein, i always have meat now (BK at lunch now), have chicken for dinner (or tuna and a jacket potato), and then when i get in from my night shift i have a steak sandwich, and i have creatine stuff now aswell, and i make sure i stuff myself truly full of protein after my workout.

here is my diet i posted to your bro winger in another thread:

8:00 am- 1 glass orange juice

1 glass of milk

1 glass of watr

4 weetabix

2 eggs

6 slices of toast w/peanut butter

11 to about 12:30 (depends on day)

apple

banana

1 weight gain shake(400 cals)

1 flax seed oil

handful of almonds but usually cashews

2-3

Started on the BK meals every day but if not then i eat beef sandwiches (home made) with some milk powder innit ( i know it tastes horrid)

banana

usually about 500 cals

5-6

1 weight gain shake

1 flax seed oil

pasta/ rdy meal

some item of fruit

some sweet thing like binoffi pie cas i need the fat

9-10

weight gain shake

2 weetabix

steak sandwhich pre prepared from earlier

:micro:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

James, I broke down you diet some with the first meal. Look closely at the total calories for each food.

8:00 am

Protein 41g or 164 calories

Carbohydrate 180g or 320 calories

Fat 35g or 315 calories

This is what I am talking about for this first meal your ratios of fats to protein to carbs are way out.

Not counting your milk in the above equation, as it is probably the most balanced of your meal. Look how far out the carbs are from the protein and the fat is 2 times too high for that meal as well.

Again, I am a firm believer in taking in no more than 45 grams of protein per meal. You have that with your milk but your carbs need to be reduced by a lot and the fat in half.

With the volumes of food you eat all I can say is up the protein and eat 7 meals instead of the 5 you are eating ruducing some of your carbs.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

man this is harder than i thought, thanks for spending time on me scott, much appreciated my friend, ill try and summon up a new diet..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, that is ok. Did not have a calorie counter at work so I had to use the internet. You are not the only one benifiting from this. I am as well. It makes me think and remember things that I have read before. Refresh the ol memory. That is ok.

Plus other people visit and just read. No bad question I say. It is just a part of communication.

With that said, sorry for being so hard to figure out earlier. It is just kindof a math game. Know how much calories you need and for each group Carbs, Fats and proteins then devide them to the number of meals that you are going to eat.

The hard part is knowing good, better and best of each of the groups. That is the tough part but lets just take baby steps here.

My turn to ask questions................OK?

How many calories do you consume in a day?

Are you gaining or losing weight?

Do you want to gain or lose weight?

Do you want endurance or bulk?

Do you gain weight easily or lose weight easily?

Dont factor in any drugs like gear or eca or clen or anything. Just tell me the above.

How many days a week do you train.

How many hours do you sleep?

Do you have a active job or do you sit?

Age and weight too please.

Trust me i am going somewhere with this, just humor me ok? 

Waiting for Reply


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i eat 3500-4000 (if possible) a day

gained small amount(2lb)wan tto gain weight

i want to bulk

i do not gain weight easily

no drugs, never touch it, dont believe in it.

i train 5 days a week

i sleep 7 hours a day(we had thread on this b4!!!!)

i have a night job(work all day and work 5 hours on mon,tue,wed,thur

i am 17, and weigh 126 lb

thansk hacks,


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok hackskii this is what i have eaten today.....

meal 1

1 bowl of oatmeal

2 boiled eggs

4 slices of brown toast

1 glass of milk

meal 2

1 weight gain shake (400 cals, 20 g protein)

1 banana

handful nuts

protein drink

meal 3

pasty-600 cals/15g protein but 40g of CARBOHYDRATES

1 glass of milk

1 banana

hanful of nuts

1 protein drink

meal 4

1 jacket potato

1 tin of tuna

baked beans

1 glass of milk

salad

cheese on jacket potato

meal 5

weight gain shake

handful of nuts

apple


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by Killerkeane
> 
> *ok hackskii this is what i have eaten today.....*
> 
> ...


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

otherwise good matey! Glad to see you are getting the nuts in. Make sure they are mixed unsalted nuts...

If you keep that up, you'll be putting on size in no time!

Also, try to get some more veg in there. Especially green veg, brocolli etc.. .


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks superjoolz, i try mate  ill take up your advice and repost tommorow maybe. as for tonight i am shattered so goodnight


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I got ya how about this?

meal 1

1 bowl of oatmeal

3 boiled eggs

2 slices of brown toast

1 glass of milk with a scoop of whey protein.

meal 2

1 weight gain shake (400 cals, 20 g protein)

1 banana

handful nuts (small)

Burger patty.

meal 3

Small bowl of Rice.

1 glass of milk

1 apple

handful of nuts (small)

1 tin of tuna

meal 4

1 jacket potato

Chicken breast. 6 Oz. = 53 grams of protein. 6 grams of fat.

baked beans

0 glass of milk (you don't need that much milk)

salad (really lite on the dressing) Various different vegetables if possible here.

Cheese on jacket potato

meal 5

Steak

Broccoli and cheese

See the different foods here? Covers massive nutrition without the shakes. I know the shakes are easy but they are not really eating. Take some time preparing and I have other ideas about foods that are the lazy mans way of cooking. Look it over!

Joolz, I posted without looking at your diet recomindations. That is cool I changed some things. Like less protein drinks and better carbs and veges


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, will need to make adjustments to meal 3 because i am usually very busy at work, i need something to bring that is cold and already prepared.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok a little modification might be in order for convience:

meal 3

1 cup of grean peas (Total Fat 0.6g, Carbohydrates 21.0g, Protein 7.9g

1 glass of milk

1 apple

handful of nuts (small)

1 tin of tuna

The nuts will help ballance out the Peas for fat. The apple will ballance out the tuna Carbs. Fibers arnt bad at all for carbs. They have positive effects on the body.

For instance: Peas (raw) Dietary Fiber 7.4g 30% of your daily value. Those are necessary carbs for sure.

There is a soulable fiber in the apple that lowers cholesterol.

Oh and meal 1 also has some oatmeal in it to lower chloresterol too.

Oatmeal: Total Fat 5.1g, Total Carbohydrates 54.3g, Dietary Fiber 7.9g 32% (minus that from 54.3 g, Protein 13.0g

So far that is 2/3 your diet in fiber. I know you wernt talking bout fiber but It is a carb and an important one, maybe the most important one.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How about this. Eat 5 meals a day.

Choose 5 fruits and vegatables.

Eat a protein with each meal choosing in this order.

Fish, turkey, chicken, beef, pork. Eggs always.

If you eat salmon disregard the next comment.

Get a good omega 3 in ya. Fats are your friend.

Bad carbs are your enemy. Dont eat the insulin spiking carbs unless you want to gain weight.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

that sounds good scott, really simple easy good tasting meal that i can down a treat, i have another question also...

i always have whey protein drink after a workout and in the morning, should i take creatine instead, i just dont know what the difference is between the 2, i have heard they are both pretty good.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by Killerkeane
> 
> *that sounds good scott, really simple easy good tasting meal that i can down a treat, i have another question also...*
> 
> ...


They say to take creatine before and after a workout. To make creatine work you should take a sugar with it. Preferable dextrose sugar because it spikes insulin the most. Now I watch carbs so after your workout might be the best. I just load up on creatine with not sugars. I am watching carbs at the moment so I feel if you get enough creatine in you, you will be ok. Protein and creatine are two totally different things. You need both. I also think you should cycle creatine. I am not a big fan on taking it for long times.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

so they are both equally important, creatine is just bl00dy expensive!!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Not that bad over here. I got a protein container size of creatine for 40 dollars. It would take me 4-6 months to get through it.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I need 4,000kcals a day before I even START to gain weight


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

I need a couple of cows in enlarged sesame seed buns before I even get half way to gaining weight


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

man i think i could gain on 0 calories a day seven days a week.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

me too at the mo

couldn't gain any muscle but the fat piles on!

it is at the moment anyway

could still eb post cycle though i doubt it

god damnit


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well Robin, I am 4 weeks and 2 days out and feel great. I think it had to do with some of the other stuff I take too. To early to tell for sure but sex drive is still up, I feel happy, get great pumps in the gym, weight is not dropping, not emotional. If in fact it is what I have been taking then I will share it with you later.

But if you feel fat then why dont you eat a cleaner diet?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Diet is key. I keep telling you guys that. One average vanilla shake at any fast food restaurant will take 50 minutes of running, not jogging, to burn it off.

If you want to spark up your matabolism you need to eat. Eat the foods that have high fiber. Eat the good carbs and good oils. Eat protein in this order.

Fish, turkey, chicken, beef, pork. Protein drink are for post workout and when you cant get to eat. Eat every 3 hours. Eat protein, carbs and fats with each meal. Diet is so simple. It is implementing the diet and doing the diet that is harder than just about anything.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ive completed f****d up my diet, i went paintballing last saturday, must hve had 3 meals that day, then sunday i stayed in bed and had 2 meals, didnt pack anything for monday to eat and have only had breakfast today and it is now 4:30pm. Can i resume my diet again or will i have to start over?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is ok. Sometimes when you dont eat for a guy that wants to gain it can slow your metabolism down. Now when you eat again you will put on some weight. Then after you eat your metabolism will speed up again. Dont worry about it. Just get back to pounding the food and you will be ok.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, nice reassuring advice. i am eating a nice pork sanwhich with jacket potato and cheese and its 10:45 yum yum


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by Killerkeane
> 
> *ok, nice reassuring advice. i am eating a nice pork sanwhich with jacket potato and cheese and its 10:45 yum yum *


I would love to eat like that. Some of the best body builders come from guys that cant gain weight. They gain good muscle because they are feeding the muscle. How much is a guy going to gain when he is trying to loose bodyfat? Answer not much if any. He can only hope to maintain muscle and loose fat. That can only be done with a very clean diet.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

very true, i am starting to really enjoy the new food i am eating, feel much better and it tastes so much better too. noticed my arms are getting bigger also, and my triceps are actually starting to define notceably, amazing results in such a short space of time, cant believe it


----------



## kinada (Mar 21, 2004)

> How much is a guy going to gain when he is trying to loose bodyfat? Answer not much if any. He can only hope to maintain muscle and loose fat.


That doesn't bode well for me......


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

so winger you dont eat stuff like that??? you have to really cut down the content of fat down otherwise u put a tonne of fat on???


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I've really enjoyed reading this post guys. Very informative. My diet's been crap for a few weeks now with everything being so hectic (moving house & business, selling gym etc.., supplement orders on the rise), reading this has really made me start thinking about getting my diet back in shape. I'm bulking at the moment whilst taking mag 10 and v12, so I've got some great meal ideas from this thread.

Just to throw my hat in the ring, how's this for a bulking diet?:

Meal 1 7.30am

30g Whey Protein

250-350g Porridge Oats with Flax Seeds

5 Egg Whites + 3 whole eggs

Multi-Vitamins

5g L-Glutamine (optional)

Meal 2 10.00am

1 serving mass gain shake (e.g. Maximuscle Progain, Prolab NLarge2 or CNP Pro Mass)

200-300g Grilled Salmon

400-450g Brown Rice

Steamed or Boiled Vegetables

Meal 3 1.00pm

200-300g Grilled Steak

500-600g Baked or Boiled Potato

Salad or Steamed/Boiled Vegetables

Flax Oil or Udo's Choice Oil

Training 2.00-3.00pm

Pre Workout:

5g L Glutamine

Pre Workout Formula (E.g. Garnell Enrage)

Post Workout: 1 bottle Lucozade or Recovery Drink (e.g. Maximuscle Recover)

50g Whey Protein

5g L-Glutamine

5g Creatine

MultiVitamins

Meal 4 4.00pm 200-300g

Grilled Chicken

500-600g White or Brown Rice

Large Portion Vegetables

Meal 5 7.00pm

1 Serving Mass Gain Shake (e.g. Progain, NLarge2 or Pro Mass)

200-300g Tuna

500-600g Sweet Potato

Salad

Meal 6 10.00pm

200-300g Grilled Turkey Breast

300-500g Brown Rice

Salad

Before Bed

1 Serving Protein Shake (With A Blend That Is Largely Casein)

Flax Oil or Udo's Choice Oil

Bit calorie and cash heavy for most (including me), but I think its a good diet for bulking.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

so do you ever get out of the gym or the kitchen??? (or off the toilet!!)


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol good point, that diet is absolutly impossible for me because of work, but if you have that kinda time off then definetly looks good, im off for 2 weeks now for easter so im gonna eat like i have never eaten before!!!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

when i'm working i make do with chicken breast/tuna and some Uncle Ben's microwave rice for my mid morning/afternoon meals!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah i eat a lot of uncle bens rice, great tasting and full of protein, and i must have 1-2 jacket potatoes EVERY single day of my life, i love em cas they go so well with things like beans, tuna, salad, pasta etc.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

try baked sweet potatoes - delicious, plus the carbs are better.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I dont follow that diet myself. I wrote that for a client back when I owned my gym. He was much bigger than I am, so needed the calories. When I'm really focused I follow that kind of diet structure but on a much smaller scale. I'm only around 180 lbs myself so I need about 3200 cals to grow rather than the 5000 that diet provides. Still, I challenge anyone to fail to gain on that diet (so long as they train of course!)

Of course that kind of diet plan is only possible for people with a lot of time on their hands. But hey, thats what they invented meal replacements for!! Even when I was in the gym all day I could never prepare that much food, I generally had two mrps a day in place of whole food meals. Despite only having the one business to run now, I'm finding even less time to prepare meals etc... these days. Meal replacements, bars and weight gain shakes are brilliant!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> Meal replacements, bars and weight gain shakes are brilliant!


Yes, but very expensive. I've been using 1 Met-Rx MRP a day to help me bulk but it's totally cleaned me out of cash, even though I could get them for relatively cheap (£30)

Sometimes I wonder if it's possible to build an impressive physique without letting your job/career/course suffer


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

indeed mate i am studying now and with work college and gym there is no time to relax that much

and eat as well

but hey i am hopefully buying 10kg of chiken fillet for 25 quid that should last a while

i need a cheap whey but i have been paid f all this month because its the end of the tax year and i really need whey!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Man I can't wait until I have a well-paying job, then I will be able to buy all the supps I need!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh tell me about it!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

silentbob said:


> I've really enjoyed reading this post guys. Very informative. My diet's been crap for a few weeks now with everything being so hectic (moving house & business, selling gym etc.., supplement orders on the rise), reading this has really made me start thinking about getting my diet back in shape. I'm bulking at the moment whilst taking mag 10 and v12, so I've got some great meal ideas from this thread.
> 
> Just to throw my hat in the ring, how's this for a bulking diet?:
> 
> ...


Nice diet Silentbob. Very well though out. I see you threw in different kinds of meats, and veggies. I also like the bulking carbs you added too. AKA rice, potatoes. Very nice for the guy that is trying to bulk.



Killerkeane said:


> so winger you dont eat stuff like that??? you have to really cut down the content of fat down otherwise u put a tonne of fat on???


Eating fat has nothing to do with gaining weight. The only factor that would help with a high fat content is the fact that with every fat gram is 9 callories. Every carb and protein gram is 4 calories. When dieting if you dont get enough fat you wont get as good of results. They did a double blind study with two groups that were trying to loose weight. Both groups were put on 1000 calories. The first group ate most of their calories in carbs. The second group ate most of their calories from fat. The second group lost more fat than the first.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> yeah i eat a lot of uncle bens rice, great tasting and full of protein.


I am sorry about this but rice is a carbohydrate and fiber, there is no protein in rice. I just wanted to clean that up. This is not a flame.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane I think you fall in that area of the 25% people that dont spike insulin from carbs. So maybe you need to get more protein and fats. Try it you have nothing to loose..............but size.............just kidding.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Also to anyone trying to gain weight, buy some powdered milk, and shove that in a glass of milk with whey, or on your meals(porridge, oatmeal) that should boost your caloric intake a little more....


----------

